# Favorite & Most Hated Target



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Favorite is probably the same, I like the long shots. Most hated is the bunny target. When I 18 or 19 this target I get so mad. Its a 35 foot target that should be 20'd everytime.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Do you all have a favorite target or a hated target? I am not asking about a certain target on a certain course...but an actual yardage.
> 
> My favorite target is the 80 yd walkup...that is why I get mad when I here people talk about getting rid of it. I love that shot....I wish that there was an 80 yd and 70 yd station. I would love to have 8 arrows a round on both of those yardages.......


im with you on this one, only one arrow from 80 and 70 is kind of a downer, i am consistantly practing from these two yardages, so i can figure out my set up. you only have one chance at it during a round ! 
the fan only makes sense to me if tis on a appreciable side hill slope, otherwise, why bother .......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Favorite is probably the same, I like the long shots. Most hated is the bunny target. When I 18 or 19 this target I get so mad. Its a 35 foot target that should be 20'd everytime.


You aren't supposed to 20 any target every time.....once you start thinking about not 20ing the target you are gonna 18 or 19 it for sure.....

I shoot the bunny just like I do the 60 :wink: Shot it with the same approach as you do the other targets.


----------



## henman (Dec 26, 2005)

Man that bunny can really humble a shooter.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

henman said:


> Man that bunny can really humble a shooter.


I am really surprised at the # of people I run across that have problems with this target....I love it. I know it is gonna be a 20...

I think the problem is that 99.9% of the people that have a problem with it or don't like....don't know how to shoot it. Once you figure out your system it is a breeze IMHO....easiest target on the round...atleast for me.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am really surprised at the # of people I run across that have problems with this target....I love it. I know it is gonna be a 20...
> 
> I think the problem is that 99.9% of the people that have a problem with it or don't like....don't know how to shoot it. Once you figure out your system it is a breeze IMHO....easiest target on the round...atleast for me.


My problem was really this year. It seemed everytime I shot it, I would use different yardages to hit the X . I may try out OT2 this coming year. Also the sight I use I think needs some work. I am STILL waiting on a new sight that should clear alot of my issues up.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I hate to admit it but I screwed up shooting the 15 yarder at least a half dozen times this season. In practice I would normally shoot just two arrows into a dot and use two dots. Then I would go to a shoot and do the same dumb thing. I finally just got pissed off and just started smashing em up in one dot during practice just to not vary from my normal tournament shooting routine. I just hate busting arrows on shorter targets, kiss outs suck too


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> I hate to admit it but I screwed up shooting the 15 yarder at least a half dozen times this season. In practice I would normally shoot just two arrows into a dot and use two dots. Then I would go to a shoot and do the same dumb thing. I finally just got pissed off and just started smashing em up in one dot during practice just to not vary from my normal tournament shooting routine. I just hate busting arrows on shorter targets, kiss outs suck too


Joe break up those CT's...Rick will make more. I usually just try and shoot around the X after I get two in there on the 15 yarder.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Me thinks i shoot the bunny more than any other target and still have a brain fart every now and then.:mg:

Doin't get rid of the 80 just shoot more at it.:wink:

Ya the fans is kinda not needed so just makem a walkup works for me. AC


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

archerycharlie said:


> Me thinks i shoot the bunny more than any other target and still have a brain fart every now and then.:mg:
> 
> Doin't get rid of the 80 just shoot more at it.:wink:
> 
> Ya the fans is kinda not needed so just makem a walkup works for me. AC


My worst target is without a doubt is the 50 yarderukey:, I know it shouldn't be that hard but It's in my head that I can't shoot it well and quess what, I very seldom do. my fav is the 65 I almost always shoot it well.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Maybe it's because I'm a barebow shooter but the fan target is fun to me. My home range is not level and each position is a different footing, so I don't see it as pointless. I like the fan's in the Hunter round as well, and for the same reason.

I always thought the rational behind the fan was that for a single position you plant your feet and leave them there for 4 arrows. With the fan it's a new, and slightly different footing (and different angle) for every shot. What's wrong with that?

Dave


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I almost forgot...my worst target which is my 2nd most hated target.....the 45wu. I don't know why either :noidea: I always 18 that dang thing...if I had a dollar for the number of times I have shot a 5 on the first two and then a 4 on the last shots.....I could get a new dozen McKinney II's :embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dave T said:


> Maybe it's because I'm a barebow shooter but the fan target is fun to me. My home range is not level and each position is a different footing, so I don't see it as pointless. I like the fan's in the Hunter round as well, and for the same reason.
> 
> I always thought the rational behind the fan was that for a single position you plant your feet and leave them there for 4 arrows. With the fan it's a new, and slightly different footing (and different angle) for every shot. What's wrong with that?
> 
> Dave


Nothing...but it is the only target like that on the whole round....just drives me bonkers....:embara:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

My favorite is the 65 yarder.

My nemesis, that has probably cost me more tournament wins than any other target on the course: THAT FRICKIN' BUNNY target!

It cost me a Sectional Title TWICE....one of those was a one point loss, and the other was a two point loss. On the second one....I lost 5 points on the bunny alone over the course of 28 field and 28 hunter targets. Worst thing...on both days...if I recall, I only dropped two points total on the 65 yarder! Go figure.

Then, twice in one summer on the same range, I shoot 532....and never had a target score below 19...and never had a single 20 either....and that includes the FRICKIN" bunny!

So I sure have respect for that "chip shot" bunny target that so many think is an "automatic"

Now, another pair of baddies for me...the 28 fan and the 15-14...my 557 hunter round....18 on one of the 28 fans, and a 19 on the 15-14! Go figure.

Those are supposedly "automatic" too...for some people.

field14


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Do you all have a favorite target or a hated target? I am not asking about a certain target on a certain course...but an actual yardage.
> 
> My favorite target is the 80 yd walkup...that is why I get mad when I here people talk about getting rid of it. I love that shot....I wish that there was an 80 yd and 70 yd station. I would love to have 8 arrows a round on both of those yardages.
> 
> My most hated target is the 35 yd fan ukey:....I shot it fine most of the time...I just don't like how it is shot. The way the round is shot it makes no sense.


I to like the longer shots, for me it tougher becuase it makes you work. Any form flaws really show up on the long ones so you have to have s strong shot. And I really hate the fans BH.


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

The target I do the worst on is the 65 yarder. My most favorite target is the 45 walk up.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Even though I stood up for the 35 yard fan (no offense BH) it isn't my favorite. That would probably be the 45 walk-up. I like all the walk ups on the Hunter Round too. Probably don't like the 80 W-U as much because I shoot barebow recurve (lol).

The two targets I seem to have the most trouble with are kind of in the middle. The 45 yard and 55 yard have both caused me problems more than they should. Don't know why but I can screw those up in the blink of an eye, or the release of an arrow - lol again.

Dave


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

My favorite by far is the 40. I rarely miss the X on that target.

My most hated are the 30 and the 32 fan. I shoot a much better group at the 40 than I do either of those small dots at 30 and 32. It's a mental thing. Just like the 80. I love the 80 but I have a mental block for some reason on that target. My average on the 80 WU is an 18 yet I only miss the 80 or 70 (and rarely both) about 5-7% of the time. The 60 and 50 yd shots get me and that's crazy.

I'm convinced that I have some form of aiming panic or target panic. I honestly group as well and shoot more relaxed at the longer distances. As I move in it's like I'm trying to be too fine and I can't hold it together. I can usually pull up on the 65 or something and settle in and fling 4 good ones without much thought, put me on the bunny or the 20 and I have to let down just about every time. 

Ah, one of these days I guess.

Chris


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Most Hated Target: 65 yards

Favorite: None at this time...:zip: I'll get back to you in the spring. :wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

tabarch said:


> My worst target is without a doubt is the 50 yarderukey:, I know it shouldn't be that hard but It's in my head that I can't shoot it well and quess what, I very seldom do. my fav is the 65 I almost always shoot it well.


I hate that target. Its the one I practice most, but still get kicked by it nearly every time. 

Its the one target that determines how my round goes.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

The bunnys I like ,,, the 50 yarder is the one I have the most problems with.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I shot a 552 Field and got 16 on both 65 yard targets...figure out which target I don't like much. My favorite has to be the 80 yd walk-up, don't always do that well but like shooting it.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*favorite & hated field yardage positions*

BH:

What a great thread.

You have captured the essence of what makes field archery the greatest round in archery, and maybe of all individual sports.

BY only adding the terrain and elements factor, this defines what makes field so great. Always the same, and never the same, all at the same time. It is the most complete test of archery and should never be changed.

Sometimes the favorites change, as the seasons go on, but the game IS still always the same, and dependably challanging. ( it wasnt intended to be perfectly mastered )

Not to give BH a Big Head, but it is a great thread and should be bumped forward periodically for additional commentary. 

really enjoyed it thanks -doyle-


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

The fans always seem to bite me somehow.......I guess I just don't pay enough attention to the details....

Knock on wood, I have yet to drop a point on the bunny, but a wise old man once told me to ALWAYS check and practice my bunny marks, as alot more people miss on them than you would think......


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Right now my most hated target is the 15 yarder...only because it was responsible for the death of my best round ever...I was well on my way to a 270+ half when I walked up and stroked out a 4x 20 on the 15...walked away and then heard..."Who's arrows are in my target"...not the target's fault, but a 270+ half quickly beacme a 252:embara::embara: I'm not getting over that one anytime soon...I still beat Mac that day but...:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Right now my most hated target is the 15 yarder...only because it was responsible for the death of my best round ever...I was well on my way to a 270+ half when I walked up and stroked out a 4x 20 on the 15...walked away and then heard..."Who's arrows are in my target"...not the target's fault, but a 270+ half quickly beacme a 252:embara::embara: I'm not getting over that one anytime soon...I still beat Mac that day but...:mg:




I know a certain guy from Colo. that did that on the Billy Hill on the bunny target. He had 4 pretty little X's in a target and then after I shot my 3rd X we heard a funny sound...on closer inspection it was obvious that someone had shot my target :doh:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I hate all targets....I never met one I didn't want to kill :wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I really enjoy all of the targets, I do think some are anachronisms given modern equipment but that's another story. My problem is which target and in what order; I've been doing this for nearly 50 years and still can't always remember...

I love the challenge of field shooting, but strongly dislike the hodgepodge of rules that make the game tedious.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I know a certain guy from Colo. that did that on the Billy Hill on the bunny target. He had 4 pretty little X's in a target and then after I shot my 3rd X we heard a funny sound...on closer inspection it was obvious that someone had shot my target :doh:


I think I made every single mistake a field shooter can make on that trip to MD. Mis-set my sight, shot the wrong targets, didn't prepare well enough ahead of time with settings, etc.. 

On any given day I love all the targets or hate all the targets. I actually prefer the fans over the walk ups. I hate changing sight settings for an "easier" shot. A walk back would make more sense to me, but I will shoot it all and either hate them or love them depending on how I am shooting


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

My favorite is the 8oyard walk up and would agree with BH. I wish there were seperate stations for the 80 and 70 I would much rather shoot long range than close but I don't have a problem on the bunny.... cough cough uuhhmm. I did choke on the 15 and 20 this year a time or two.  I still don't know why I did. Guess I just wasn't focused like I should have been.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

After this morning's round I have a new "most hated" target. That (expletive deleated) 32 yard fan on the Hunter round. The longest shot on the 35cm face and the archery gods did not like me today. SNARL!

Dave

PS: Don't ya love field, even when you screw it up? (smiley face goes here)


----------

